# Rural dereliction



## goatmoth (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello.
I'm new.
There are some long abandoned farm buildings near Ledbury which I decided to have a closer look at. 
As far as I am aware no-one has used them for years, and nature is slowly reclaiming the area.



exterior by tinydaggars, on Flickr




elder by tinydaggars, on Flickr
Some of the buildings were quite easy to access, whereas others seemed impenetrable. I found some interesting bits and bobs about.




enamel by tinydaggars, on Flickr
Not too sure why there was a Daily Telegraph enamel sign in here!




machinery by tinydaggars, on Flickr
The elder, brambles and ivy appeared to be fused with the structure in places



fusion by tinydaggars, on Flickr

In one room there appeared to be a cellar beneath, but I could not see the entrance



cellar? by tinydaggars, on Flickr

Some of the doors looked as if they had been unopened for decades



latch by tinydaggars, on Flickr




int1 by tinydaggars, on Flickr




oak beams by tinydaggars, on Flickr

url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6914784558/]




[/url]
int2 by tinydaggars, on Flickr

Hope you found this interesting. I'll be taking my camera out with me from now on!
Cheers


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice little find indeed..maybe consider posting the sign in "Ghost Ads" thread...welcome to DP by the way.


----------



## krela (Apr 9, 2012)

klempner69 said:


> Nice little find indeed..maybe consider posting the sign in "Ghost Ads" thread...welcome to DP by the way.



That's not a ghost ad, it's an enamel sign...


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 9, 2012)

Some nice finds there,thanks for sharing.


----------

